
5 Reasons Why Every Entrepreneur Should get Married - mjfern
http://www.fernstrategy.com/?p=241
======
fr0man
This article could be titled '5 Reasons Why Every Person Should Get Married'.
None of those benefits are specific to entrepreneurs. And marriage clearly
isn't for every person, nor does every marriage offer all of those benefits.
In fact, I would say a _vast_ majority of marriages don't even bat .400 on
that list. I'm not being cynical here; my marriage is terrific, but I'm also
pretty sure we're in the minority.

